# Couple Of Pics Of My Rhoms



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

I never posted any pics yet so I thought I would share..no monster's yet hopefully soon I was going to sell the black rhom but decided to keep him.

Black Rhom @ 6"






























new Diamond Rhom @ 6"


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the diamond one looks bad @ss


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

the second one looks looks alot like my old xingu rhom. Do you know the second one's locality? just curious.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

holy sh*t....look at that red eyes....so scary...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Man!! I hate seeing these pictures, These fish look so much like mine that is suppose to be a Gibbus. I have been told by the experts he is a Gibbus. Best they can tell from the pic's so I'm sticking with it. I hear they are close to the same species anyway. I guess I have to wait on this guy to get bigger until I get some true answers. Your fish is awesome looking though man! Congrats!


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

thnx everyone



rhom45i said:


> the second one looks looks alot like my old xingu rhom. Do you know the second one's locality? just curious.


no idea..it was labeled as " rare 6" diamond piranha " but they say " rare " for all there fish in the store lol...he is the same length as my black rhom but this guy has so much more height


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Love the glitter on your Diamond,looks like mine !!!


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

agea said:


> the second one looks looks alot like my old xingu rhom. Do you know the second one's locality? just curious.


no idea..it was labeled as " rare 6" diamond piranha " but they say " rare " for all there fish in the store lol...he is the same length as my black rhom but this guy has so much more height
[/quote]
Those are some awsome fish man







, hope to see them get big.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice specimens you have there!...they both rock like an EMPEROR concert!!!....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

i changed the black sub to a more natural ( brown/white/grey/black)mix and he seems to be losing his red eyes..would it come back after time?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes he is probably stressed from the change...

nice looking rhom btw









the last pic it looks identical to my little old rhom


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

glad i didn't sell my black rhom...(first set of pics ) finally settling in after 5 months he went from pale looking to showing blue/purple little scales.. no flash just natural daylight......but I cant wait till my diamond rhom settles in and show his true self.. just thought i would share


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awsome rhoms! The dimond rhom in the original post looks sweet with the humaral spot. I love when rhoms have humeral spots


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Those are some bad ass fish!! Looking good!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

updated pics of my diamond rhom


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome rhom man!! congrats


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice rhom love the red eyes


----------

